

Ask HN: What external displays do you guys use? - hobonumber1

Hey guys - I&#x27;m looking at buying a monitor, primarily for coding purposes. I am looking for a monitor around 27&quot; with a relatively high resolution, and good picture quality. I was primarily considering the Apple Cinema Display and the Dell UltraSharp U2711.<p>What do you guys use as external monitors? I&#x27;m trying to see if I&#x27;ve missed some good options.
======
TobbenTM
Personally I like more smaller screens. On my workstation I am currently
running 6 24" FullHD monitors. (Mostly because I can, but also _very_ handy
for programming)

------
jason_wang
No frill IPS monitor from Monoprice:
[http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=10509](http://www.monoprice.com/Product?p_id=10509)

~~~
zachlatta
Have you used one personally? Any idea if it's significantly worse than the
Dell UltraSharp? I've been eyeing 27" monitors recently.

------
diorray
I own a DELL U2312HM 23" IPS monitor. But i didn't recommend that if you don't
like bright display, even on low settings, screen was too bright

------
balac
I have one of the Korean 27" IPS monitors. It works well and the money saved
was well worth the slight imperfections it came with.

------
kogir
There's always the Asus PQ321Q (3840x2160 32"). Make sure your graphics card
supports DisplayPort 1.2 MST though.

------
bobfirestone
At work my second display is a 27" iMac. It is connected to my other 27" iMac
via thunderbolt.

------
stevoo
i Own a YAMAKASI CATLEAP Q270 SE 27" LED 2560X1440 PLus another smaller 22inch
HP screen.

The CATLEAP is exceptional for its price. 1/3 of the Dell Utrasharp Price !

------
palidanx
The asus mb168b+ for a portable usb monitor for traveling.

------
hobonumber1
Thanks guys! Plenty here to research.

